
GitHub needs a kickass designer — GitHub Jobs - obilgic
http://jobs.github.com/positions/dc5eeebe-e06e-11df-83e4-ff47e3e26e39
======
metachris
Now that's what I call a beautifully communicated job offer.

------
Kilimanjaro
His/her first assignment will be to move the folders to the top of the repo.

At least adding that as an option in my preferences?

Thanks guys. Love github.

